# I Really Thought I Saw It all...



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Them I got a 2 acre trashout with a full blown cemetery on the property with about 45 grave stones and tombs all from people the lives in the 1700's and early 1800's... Shall be interesting...


And to top it off, the street is on is called Gravenstein highway or Grave Stone highway on English


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Creepy!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Them I got a 2 acre trashout with a full blown cemetery on the property with about 45 grave stones and tombs all from people the lives in the 1700's and early 1800's... Shall be interesting...
> 
> 
> And to top it off, the street is on is called Gravenstein highway or Grave Stone highway on English


You win


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You win


lmao! He sure does. I would check with the city and see what the regulations are for moving anything at all out of that place before you even put in a bid........ if you plan to bid it, that is.

Let us know how it goes.

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Linda its unlikely much if any of the debris is in the cemetery area. 
Where its fenced off. 

I wouldn't have any problem cleaning a place like this.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah nothing to remove in the actual cemetery, there is a fence but the fence only surrounds about 30 graves, the rest are spread out on the knoll. Lots of children graves too. 

Doesn't bother me at all to trash it out. Buying a property with a cemetery on it On the other hand, no thank you!

It's about - 175 yarder with tons of metal for me to recycle and a sweet 16ft trampoline In perfect shape!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Here in the FarmCountry it is fairly common to have "Family Burial Plots" on the century old farms. Can't touch. Fences have to stay maintained. Full access has to be granted at "normal daylight hours" for visitation/family. HERE is the BIG Question? HERE the landowner has to maintain the grass/trimming on the burial plot and that is in the deed covenants (or some other legal thing with the current owners) and the County Cemetary Boards will issue HUGE fines for not maintaining BUT they will also pay the landowner for maintaining. I would check with the County Board of Supervisors and see how much they pay for mowing/trimming on this landlocked cemetary??? BIG BUCKS HERE! AND you get to clear a snow path to the cemetary if you live in snow country.BIG BUCKS AND the Cemetary Board normally pays for Stone Cleaning 1x every 5 years and that is even BIGGER BUCKS...AND the bank wouldn't need to know........

Can I ask where you live? I love cemetaries...sounds morbid but there are so many stories that are attached to every gravestone especially with the age of the graves. 

NOT so good for the next realtor who may want to sell the home


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have always thought I would find a dead body but you WIN!

I just showed this to two of my processors and a contractor! You made a late night a little easier to handle.:thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Here in the FarmCountry it is fairly common to have "Family Burial Plots" on the century old farms. Can't touch. Fences have to stay maintained. Full access has to be granted at "normal daylight hours" for visitation/family. HERE is the BIG Question? HERE the landowner has to maintain the grass/trimming on the burial plot and that is in the deed covenants (or some other legal thing with the current owners) and the County Cemetary Boards will issue HUGE fines for not maintaining BUT they will also pay the landowner for maintaining. I would check with the County Board of Supervisors and see how much they pay for mowing/trimming on this landlocked cemetary??? BIG BUCKS HERE! AND you get to clear a snow path to the cemetary if you live in snow country.BIG BUCKS AND the Cemetary Board normally pays for Stone Cleaning 1x every 5 years and that is even BIGGER BUCKS...AND the bank wouldn't need to know........
> 
> Can I ask where you live? I love cemetaries...sounds morbid but there are so many stories that are attached to every gravestone especially with the age of the graves.
> 
> NOT so good for the next realtor who may want to sell the home


Good to know. This is not uncommon out here as well.

Have a 2nd possible improper suicide murder clean up bid to do. According to their neighbors, no trauma/hazmat teams cleaned up the site of a murder/suicide. They claim that once the police was done with the investigation, the siblings of the deceased did the clean up. The problem. The suicide/murder happened in 2008. The family continued to live in the house for a year or so till they couldn't pay it. I did the initial secure Nov 2012. I saw no signs and knew nothing of the property's history. 

My question is this....if the clean up was not done properly or by certified and licensed individuals, can the home still be in need of a hazmat clean up? You know me, I'm not in the mood to be charged back for something I had no knowledge of.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Bet your lower anatomy parts would have puckered if you were sent there on Halloween!!!!

That definately trumps the methlab with the dead guy sitting at the table with beakers in his hand...

I'm thinking all you can do is be the caretaker and trim up the yard...That is awsome though dude!!!
I bet there is some serious history there...that was before you guys were a state...


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Yeah nothing to remove in the actual cemetery, there is a fence but the fence only surrounds about 30 graves, the rest are spread out on the knoll. Lots of children graves too.
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all to trash it out. Buying a property with a cemetery on it On the other hand, no thank you!
> 
> It's about - 175 yarder with tons of metal for me to recycle and a sweet 16ft trampoline In perfect shape!


lol......... I thought you meant you had to clear the cemetery out, too. As in, removed the graves and headstones. Um, yes. I AM a blonde. hahaha!

Linda


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Doberman Properties said:


> I have always thought I would find a dead body but you WIN!
> 
> I just showed this to two of my processors and a contractor! You made a late night a little easier to handle.:thumbsup:



My partner found a body a few years ago, he said as soon as he walked in he knew there was going to be a body from the smell. Sure enough he got to the bathroom door and there was "something solid" leaning against it. Was an old woman who had been dead for a long time, but when the cops showed up they started accusing him of killing her. They even went so far as to say "I don't buy your story that your here to maintain it for the bank, I just don't see the need for a company like that"


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I can see the Ad now Foreclosure for sale VERY VERY quiet neighbors


----------

